

Show HN: Jamaican Translator - Translate English to Jamaican - albumedia
http://www.jamaicanize.com

======
sebg
Interesting website.

Tried: "Luke, I am your Father" and got "Luke, mi ah your fadda".

I've never been to Jamaica so don't know how close this is, though it was
interesting enough to try a few phrases.

That said, some ui feedback: 1\. Because of the giant ad right beneath the
text box, it took me visiting the site twice to see that there was actually
content below the fold.

2\. The lack of the submit button gave me a pause until I hit enter. For a
great deal of my friends this will be a killer issue as they generally don't
browse through the use of the enter/return key.

3\. Give the number of followers you have on twitter, you should put a "tweet
this" button next to the results with a link back to your website or at least
cc:ing your twitter account.

4\. The ad though big and re-loaded everytime the page is used, could probably
be better used if it was to the right or the left. As you are using bootstrap,
maybe span7 for the main content and span5 for the ad? That way I don't have
to scroll, and the translated phrases don't get lost?

5\. As a final thing, it would be great to see what other phrases people had
tried to translate. I tried a few funny movie quotes to see what the came back
with and thought to myself that it would be funny to see what other things
people were putting into the translator.

6\. If you really wanted to go really far and funny, try incorporating
something like quickmeme.com into it. Not only can I translate the funny
sayings, it'll also be in "Jamaican"

Great job getting something up and out and good luck!

~~~
albumedia
Thanks for the feedback...really appreciate it. There was a tweet button and a
hard coded "top translations list" below the translation. However, I like your
idea of showing what phrases people tried to translate.

I've already added some of the changes you suggested and will be looking into
#6.

Thanks again for the feedback.

